# How to use a one-step cleaner/wax to maximize profits



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to use a one-step cleaner/wax to maximize profits *

All too often I see people new to detailing get all caught up into performing elaborate, multi-step procedures to create show car finishes on daily drivers. Nothing wrong with this if you need experience or you're trying to showcase your talents. The problem however is that all too often you end up working for peanuts by the time you divide your time into your profits.

Below is an example of reducing your steps to a minimum while still creating dramatic improvement that will blow your customer away with the simple approach of using a one-step cleaner/wax.

*Process* 
*Step 1:* Machine polish all exterior glass to remove road film and water spots.

*Step 2:* Clean and dress tires.

*Step 3:* Wipe vinyl top down and apply dressing.

*Step 4:* Wipe paint clean using clay lube.

*Step 5:* Clay paint.

*Step 6:* Clean, polish and protect paint using a one-step, cleaner/wax applied by machine.

*Step 7:* Machine clean and polish chrome at end of paint polishing process using same pad and one-step cleaner/wax.

*Step 8:* Wipe down door, hood and trunk jambs with a little cleaner/wax on a microfiber towel.​*Done.* 
Less than 4 hours and I didn't rush. I didn't work slow but instead worked methodically through the above steps with each step building and/or adding to the _*forward progress*_ of the previous step.

*Car: 1970 Oldsmobile 442 Convertible W30*

*Before* 
This car is in good condition but the paint was oxidized and thus dull and lifeless. It was rough to the feel with contamination as was the exterior glass. A greasy tire dressing was used and it smeared over the white letters staining them black and brown. The chrome was stained with some type of film causing them to look dull instead of bright and shiny.










*Pinnacle Ultra Poly Clay formed into a patty ready to clay the hood...*










The contaminants you see here are off just the hood. After claying the hood I clayed the trunk lid and then all of the vertical panels.









*Paint machine polished using a polishing pad and a one-step, cleaner/wax...*










*After*










*Photography 101 - The low down front grill shot*














































*The real deal*
Yes, this is an authentic Oldsmobile 442 with the W30 package as you can see by the orange inner fender wells.




























*Tip: Have a detailing package for everyone*
Regardless of how much this car is worth on the market, the owner doesn't know the difference between a squirrel or a swirl and didn't want to pay a lot to have it cleaned up. As a detailer you need to have a package for everyone to suit their needs, not yours. Or walk away and move onto greener pastures.

*Newbie Mistakes*
I see a lot of people new to car detailing that perform *multiple step procedures* to create a show car finish but at the end of the day have so much time, labor and materials into the job that they end up working for peanuts.

So work smarter, not harder and to do this *start by evaluating your customer first* and match your services to their needs, not yours. For more information on this topic, see tis article...

*A few tips on starting a part-time detailing business*
*Match your services to your customer*

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice thread thanks for sharing on here :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice, thank's


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice thread thanks for sharing on here :thumb:


Thank you and your welcome. I have more it's just a time issue...



TopSport+ said:


> Very nice, thank's


Thank you...

I have a number of classics coming up all with either the original single stage paint or older period correct re-paints using single stage paint.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike Phillips said:


> Thank you and your welcome. I have more it's just a time issue...
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike for your time and input on detailing world, I declare I do enjoy reading your threads, they are very informative and a joy to read :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Mike for your time and input on detailing world, I declare I do enjoy reading your threads, they are very informative and a joy to read :thumb:


Thank you...

I've been MIA for a while just due to a busy schedule. I've written a ton of new articles and buffed out dozens of cool cars, it just takes time to share them...


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi mike what size area would you reccomend for using a one step cleaner wax


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

and mike your articles are the best ive ever read by far


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great reading from you Mike , keep it on sir .


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great bit of reading. Which one step would u reccomend.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

would AG srp be a good all in one? or would it need some more cut?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

AIO tend to rely more on their filling properties than cut. Best ive used which i prefer to SRP is autofinesse Tripple.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great post mike. 

Ive used scholl A15 all in one a few times when people dont want to pay out much money but get the cars paint looking better.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Maybe forgoing IX but Tardis is a must imo. Claying a car without de-tarring isn't a good idea imo.

The car above may be used very little though.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

khurum6392 said:


> hi mike what size area would you reccomend for using a one step cleaner wax


THe worse the paint, the smaller the area you want to work and the heavier or wetter you want to use the product. That is have plenty of liquid on the surface to take advantage of the chemical cleaners, polishing oils and abrasives if any...



Wazhalo31 said:


> Great bit of reading. Which one step would u reccomend.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Most brand name cleaner/waxes work well. Heck, most retail waxes are cleaner waxes, they have to be...


----------

